

Why you should never be passive aggressive - vlokshin
http://vlad.svbtle.com/why-you-should-never-be-passive-aggressive

======
a3voices
Why should you only do things with positive outcomes? Is that what life is
about, only trying to do things that end positively? The ultimate outcome of
your existence is your death anyways.

~~~
vlokshin
Solid point, but I do think most actions start with the intention for positive
outcomes in some manner, and in at least someone's interest.

Passive aggressiveness specifically - I do think is a waste of time, stress,
and efforts all around. I'll stand by that.

